# هدية الصباح : صحي جدا



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

صحي *صحي
جرب بس
لن تندم
زيرن
اسلون
MBR
خلطة عجيبة جدا جدا
وخالية من الدسم
للصحيين فقط

http://ifile.it/zw4rpqt/Plumbing.zip


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

صباح جميل و هديه ممتازة :28:
و ريحتنا من حمل الكتالوج الثقيل قوى بتاعهم
بارك الله فيك يا نجم المنتدى
:12:
و هاهو بركان عبد العاطى يوصل قذف الكتالوجات المراجع 
و قد غطت سحابتة المعلوماتية سماء ملتقى المهندسين العرب و أنتشرت حتى غطت الكرة الارضية ​


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> صباح جميل و هديه ممتازة :28:
> 
> و ريحتنا من حمل الكتالوج الثقيل قوى بتاعهم
> بارك الله فيك يا نجم المنتدى
> ...


 
مشتاقون ياهندسة
وأخبارك
و ريحتنا من حمل الكتالوج الثقيل قوى بتاعهم
تقصد مين فيهم ياهندسة؟
و أنتشرت حتى غطت الكرة الارضية 
يعني ياهندسة انا عامل موضوع عن يوم الارض
وواحد عن البيئة
وطلعتني ملوثاتي:70:

أرجو زيارة الموضوعين ورأيك
وما هو دورنا في رأيك في هذا الموضوع الحيوي
لو تيسر لك ذلك ورغبت
تشكر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

الملف غير قابل لفك الضغط
ليه كده يا عبد العاطى
مطلعتش ملوثاتي


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> الملف غير قابل لفك الضغط
> ليه كده يا عبد العاطى
> مطلعتش ملوثاتي


 
مش بقولك ماتشكر قبل ما تقبض:58:

اها لازم توريني أعمل ايه في الحالة دي ؟
كيف ارفع تاني وينفك الضغط؟
بس ارفع صفحة nfpa
لاستاذنا م صبري واجيك راجع


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> الملف غير قابل لفك الضغط
> ليه كده يا عبد العاطى
> مطلعتش ملوثاتي


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مرة
ياطماع:10:

http://ifile.it/ed7gyja/Plumbing.rar


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (24 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> صحي *صحي
> جرب بس
> لن تندم
> زيرن
> ...


 

يسلمو يا بشمهندس على مجهودك الدائم بس يا ريت لو ترفعهم على غير هادا الموقع لو سمحت

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مرة
> ياطماع:10:
> 
> http://ifile.it/ed7gyja/plumbing.rar


 
شكـــ دلوقتى
 ــــراً بعد التحميل و فتح الملفات
زى ما علمتنى ههههههه
و جزاك الله خيراً فى جميع الاوقات
هما مش كانو 60 ميجا من شويه 
ايه اللى خلاهم بقو 85 ميجا​


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> شكـــ دلوقتى
> ــــراً بعد التحميل و فتح الملفات
> زى ما علمتنى ههههههه
> و جزاك الله خيراً فى جميع الاوقات
> ...


 
ايوة خليك ناصح
وال 15 ميجا دول ليك انت بس عشان غلاوتك
وما تخلي حدي تاني ينزل منهم شيئ:82:


----------



## hamadalx (24 أبريل 2010)

لك جزيل والشكر والتقدير


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

eng.mo'ath قال:


> يسلمو يا بشمهندس على مجهودك الدائم بس يا ريت لو ترفعهم على غير هادا الموقع لو سمحت
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
تم التعديل ياهندسة
بس نفس الموقع
لانه دا ياسيدي يا هو حيلتي


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> لك جزيل والشكر والتقدير


 
ولكم بما قلتم ونص وخمسة


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور يا الغالى


 
تشكر يا اغلى الزملاء في البورد والقرى المجاورة


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراً​


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

بجد حاجة من الاخر
تسلم ايدك يا عبد العاطى


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> مش بقولك ماتشكر قبل ما تقبض:58:
> 
> اها لازم توريني أعمل ايه في الحالة دي ؟
> كيف ارفع تاني وينفك الضغط؟
> ...


 
افتح حساب على الفور شير يا عبد العاطى
الطريقة فى ملف ورد فى المرفقات​


----------



## ابن العميد (25 أبريل 2010)

فية كلام جميل بيتقال هنا شكرا للأخ عبد العاطي الديمقراطي


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> شكراً​


 

العفو
ياباشا


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> افتح حساب على الفور شير يا عبد العاطى
> 
> الطريقة فى ملف ورد فى المرفقات​


 
تسلم ياهندسة
تعرف عندي حساب معاهم
واظن مكتبة
بس برضو مابعرف التعامل معاهم كويس
تسلم وتشكر يا اعز صديق


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> فية كلام جميل بيتقال هنا شكرا للأخ عبد العاطي الديمقراطي


 تسلم ياريسنا وياكبيرنا الصغير
عبد العاطي الديمقراطي
تصدق اجمل وصف 
يا ريتني اكون قدره


----------



## zanitty (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اللنكات يا ديموقراطى


----------



## thaeribrahem (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ و لكن الروابط لا تعمل نرجو الرفع على موقع آخر للفائدة و شكرا


----------



## ibraessa (10 نوفمبر 2011)

no such file


----------



## ahmedbayomy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل يا اخى نرجو منك اعادة تحميلها مرة اخرى


----------

